# Can't Write System Image to a flash drive?



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I recently encountered the Windows 8.1 restriction to write a system image to either DVD's or an external hard drive. Is there a way to write a system image to a flash drive instead? The reason is I have a flash drive ... don't have either the DVD's or external drive.

Thanks ...


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

a flash drive is too small for a system image.
there is no big enough space


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. The flash drive I have is 64 Gb and should be large enough. Windows will not recognize a flash drive as a valid target for the system image. I do not understand why ...


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you basically trying to use a flash drive as a windows installation disc?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

No, I want to write a system image to the flash drive. Windows apparently doesn't allow it for whatever reason.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

you have to format the flash drive to NTFS file system as flash drives as formatted in fat32 and can't handle files over 2gb.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I tried formatting the flash drive to NTFS, but it didn't make any difference. Maybe it's the 2 Gb limit that is causing the problem. Does the 2 Gb limit mean you can't copy files larger than 2 Gb's to a flash dirve? It's not a big deal really ... just wanted to use my flash drive. Thanks again for the information ...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It won't let you create the system image on flash memory, it will keep saying "invalid" no matter what you try. It seems the limitation is you either store it on a HDD (preferably not on the same physical disk drive), Optical media or Network storage/location (still a HDD). 

Maybe you can fool Windows into thinking the flash disk is a valid location by sharing it on a network from another PC then pointing to that network share (it's not something I've tried, the idea just came after viewing this thread and it can be unnecessarily painstaking and not worth the hassle at all).


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have already tried that. I guess it's more difficult to fool Windows than I thought! One of these days, I'll get an external hard drive and solve the problem. 

Thanks again for the suggestion ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have enough space on your internal C: drive, create a folder and save the image file to this folder When done, move the folder to your USB Flash Drive


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Good idea ... I'll give it a try. Got plenty of room on my C drive.


----------

